# Blue Peacock Cichlid disease identification



## mpbro (Aug 14, 2020)

I have a sick Blue Peacock African Cichlid and am at my wits end trying to identify/treat its disease

20 Gallon tank[/*]
4 African Cichlids in tank - 2 blue peacock, 2 red peacock[/*]
Tank running fine for ~8 months[/*]
Temperature: 78 deg F[/*]
I have run ammonia & nitrate tests and they come back "fine". I think I have a more involved testing kit but can't currently find it. I will look[/*]
The sick fish is a blue peacock (see attached photo) and I've had it for 2-3 months. I feed them pellets. I typically do a 25-50% water change every month or two. I use Prime for water conditioning and typically add API QuickStart after a water change[/*]
No known aggression problems. Sick fish was recently quarantined (sort of) into a breeding tank. That's the best I can do presently.[/*]
The fish started getting lethargic and hanging out near the top of the tank about 1 month ago. Thinking it was swim bladder disease, I stopped feeding the fish and introduced shelled peas. No improvement. I then added Melafix daily for a week or so. No improvement. The fish began developing fin rot and some sores/missing scales. About a week ago, I purchased API Furan 2 and ran through a course of that medication, removing the charcoal filter and performing water changes as directed. No improvement. I have a shipment of API antifungal on the way (arrives tomorrow) as well as API General Cure (arrives in 1 week).[/*]

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## mpbro (Aug 14, 2020)

I found the test kit. Nitrate, Nitrite, Ammonia: 0. pH: 7.8


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like someone beat the **** out of him. 20 gallons is way too small for peacocks. Chances are someone else will start taking a beating since this one is removed. Aggression isn't always seen, but your description and by the looks of the fish, that's probably what you have going on.


----------



## mpbro (Aug 14, 2020)

I haven't observed any aggression toward this fish. It hides in plastic plants all day long. The decay of the fins has been happening gradually and worsening in the past week. The missing scales on the fish's sides have appeared in the last week and worsened.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Aggression is often not observed. Hanging out at the top of the tank is typical of aggression...he is afraid to go to the good spots in the tank because others are chasing him away.

What you describe is unusual (hiding in plastic plants)...if your water is clean then it is likely aggression. VERY true that peacocks need a tank that is 48" long or longer...and if you are stocking colored peacocks you would not keep 2 red and 2 blue together.

A healthy tank should not have zero nitrate...make sure you are shaking the bottles and test tubes hard enough and long enough according to the directions.

If he is in a breeder net and the water is clean he should recover. But you will have to decide what to change...the fish or the tank.


----------



## mpbro (Aug 14, 2020)

I should add that when it hides, it's often sitting there vertically or on its side. Sometimes with its fins out of the water. Very weird. This made me think it had a disease of some sort. It wasn't just hiding.

I will redo the tests, as I couldn't find the instructions to say how long to shake.


----------



## mpbro (Aug 14, 2020)

Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 5 ppm
Ammonia: 0.25 ppm
pH: 7.8


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Keeping four peacocks in a 20g tank is inconceivable!!! This animal cruelty. You definitely need to educate yourself on African Cichlids. In today's day and age there is no excuse with all the available information on the Internet.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Mudkicker1 said:


> Keeping four peacocks in a 20g tank is inconceivable!!! This animal cruelty. You definitely need to educate yourself on African Cichlids. In today's day and age there is no excuse with all the available information on the Internet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


I have to agree. No offense intended to OP but 20gal, which is length 24" or 30" is just too small for these fish. I recommend you re-home them to a suitable new home or get them a 48" long or bigger tank. Sincere best wishes.


----------

